# Wireless Network Keeps Losing Connection



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, here's the deal. I have a Comcast Cable Modem. I have a Lynksys Wireless-G Router (Speed Booster Model) hooked up to it. There is only two computers running off it. The computer I am on now is in another room (about 20 feet away), and has a wireless card in it (Also Speed Booster Model). My set-up has been working fine for almost a year. Then, recently, the computer with the wireless card keeps disconnecting. I mean, it doesn't even detect a wireless network in the whole house. Then, when this happens, I rush on too my other computer that is hooked directly to the router, and it is still connected and works fine. So I know there is nothing wrong with my Comcast Cable. Why is this all of a sudden happening? It disconnects and reconnects about 10 times a day (disconnections usually last about 10 minutes).

Also, my speed has always been 54 Mbps consistantly. Now it fluctuates (not rapidly) from 54 to 48 to 36. I notice the Mbps going down right before my computer loses connection.

I have have let windows repair the connection countless amount of time. Well, it can only do it about a quarter of the time because my computer won't even detect a wireless network to connect to and repair!

Why did it start doing this. I never had a problem before for almost a whole year. I haven't changed anything with either computer or modified my network or modem in any way. Is there something wrong with the wireless card itself? Or maybe the router?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

have you tried changing the channel of the wireless router? at least your getting some conectivity, i had an issue similar to this but i couldnt get enough access time to register the wireless pc for a dns address


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

i'm not sure wat u mean. u mean pluging the cable into a different port?


----------



## black ballon (Feb 27, 2006)

Believe it or not, the router could possibly be dying. I had a very similar situation with the disconnection issue, and I called Verizon to resolve it. And after lots of troubleshooting, it came down to the router being dead.

Try plugging the ethernet cable into the router then into a pc, see if the connection is good. If it is, then it possible can be another issue altogether.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

thats how i have it. the modem is connected to the router, which is then connected to my PC and the connection is fine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Wireless interference or the router or adapter is getting flaky.

If a neighbor started up a wireless network on the same or close channel, that could be a cause. You don't "see" a network, but the SSID broadcast could be disabled. Try another channel, as was suggested earlier.

You sure you didn't put a microwave, TV or other interference in the path between router and wireless computer? Recently got a great deal on a 2.4Ghz cordless phone?

Try without using the Speedbooster option. Try it without encryption.

Go into Device Manager and uninstall the wireless adapter, restart the computer, and install the adapter again. Do again, but this time also physically remove the card after the uninstall. Then insert it again very securely.

Reset the router to factory settings and then reconfigure it.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes I did just get a 2.4 Ghz phone and it is sitting about 2 feet from my router

Is the phone causing it? because if its a possibility, i will remove the phone before i try anything else that was suggested.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

i have been having the same problem with bekin i have changed the chanel for the netowrk now and its just about fixed my problem its still no as good as i would like but it will do


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The 2.4Ghz cordless is the probable cause. To test, unplug it and remove the battery from the handset. If the phone is the problem, sometimes you can get around it, or lessen the problem, by changing channel (from 1 to 11, or 11 to 1, etc.) per elmo7's post.


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

Well i unplugged it last night and havent experienced the problem yet. i mean it hasnt been a long period of time. but i will post an update on wat happens. thanks for everyone's help, and if the problem persists, i will try some of the other stuff mentioned:up:


----------



## Wheely34 (Nov 19, 2004)

wow, i think having that phone next to my router was the problem. haven't had a problem all day. still cant be sure that was the problem unless every is ok for a few day. but i have a feeling that was the problem, thanx!


----------



## rohit507 (Apr 14, 2006)

wow... the exact same router ... the exact same problem .. the exect same type of phone.... but this one is a "high range model" it causes the interfearance enywhere in the house.


----------



## rohit507 (Apr 14, 2006)

erp ... nope i double checkedand it's not the phone.. also my 2 macs and my other laptop work jusdt fine ... i belive that the problem is because of the router (i have gotten lucky before and had a few days without the problem)


----------



## manojkumar.b.n (Apr 22, 2006)

change the channel in the router and then try hard reseting the router it may well work ,it worled for lot of times


----------



## krishnasarma (Apr 22, 2006)

HI there

Just go ahead and increase the channel in the router or do a hard reset on the router


----------



## npinnell (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a rather old thread (though not as old as some I've found), but it did float to the top when I searched for continuous 4201 / 4202 events that have been plaguing me, so this seems the right place to post what worked for me...

Under the properties dialog for Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (Advanced tab) I changed the follwing Properties...

Power Managemet: Highest
Roaming Agressiveness: Lowest


----------

